# Centerville, PA - Fisher push plates plow mounts 2003 Chevy 7168



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

Looking for a pair of 7168 Fisher Plow Mount Push plates for a 2003 Silverado 1500.
Need ASAP.
Anyone?
I have a pair for 2500, I think product number is 7169. Would love to trade.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

cant help on 7168, but if you would ship the 7169 let me know i need a set. thx


----------



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

JFon101231 said:


> cant help on 7168, but if you would ship the 7169 let me know i need a set. thx


I definety will once I find a pair to make the plow work. I may end up looking for a different truck and sell mine.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok keep me posted. thanks


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ibeezub, do you still have the 7169 mounts by chance?


----------



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

ontario026 said:


> Ibeezub, do you still have the 7169 mounts by chance?


I do


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

do you have the hardware for them too? what would your price be shipped to 13669?


----------



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like I have all the hardware except one bolt. Shipping is just about $40. If you wanna call or text my number is 814-5twenty-forty seventy
Names Ian.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

how much do you want for the 2500 mounts?


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't care about hardware. I'll pay you plus shipping. I don't screw around. Message me your paypal and price. I always have my phone on me and handy. Thanks


----------



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

$400 even.


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

I really don't wanna screw around or piss you off but i can get them on eBay for that price


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

not sure said:


> I really don't wanna screw around or piss you off but i can get them on eBay for that price


this is a for sale thread and it's worth what someone is willing to pay...that being said, if you are interested, then make an offer to him and go from there


----------



## not sure (Jan 16, 2014)

All true. Your a smart man. I'm not here no make drama. @Michael J. Donovan . 
Back on topic. OP did you find the push plates needed for your truck or are you still looking? @Ibeezub


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

JFon101231 said:


> cant help on 7168, but if you would ship the 7169 let me know i need a set. thx


I am just throwing this out there ? 
https://maine.craigslist.org/pts/d/greenville-junction-fisher-push-plates/7006492147.html


----------



## Ibeezub (Oct 21, 2018)

I have the ones I need and paid over $400 for them on eBay last year. What I asked for is fair and am waiting for the Ontario to get back to me about what he is willing to pay because he asked first.


----------

